# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  آزمون پیشرفت تحصیلی

## POlyhYmNia

سلام بچه ها  

مدرسه ما قراره یه ازمون برگذار کنه و گفته که این ازمون از طرف اداره هستش و اونقدری مهمه که براش یک روز مدرسه رو تعطیل کردیم و تاثیر مستقیم و 50 درصدی برای امتحانات داره..

کسی اینجا این ازمون رو داده؟؟ 
بودجه بندی شو میدونه؟؟ 

اصلا این حرف درسته؟؟

----------


## AmirAria

کی هست ؟ چه جوریاست؟ 
چند نوبته؟
اولین باره میشنوم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

این چهارشنبه 

دو نوبته .... خب منم دارم از شما میپرسم

----------


## AmirAria

> این چهارشنبه 
> 
> دو نوبته .... خب منم دارم از شما میپرسم


 یه سه نوبتی شو ما داریم اونم چیز چرتیه کلا تاثیر مأثیر نداره 
اولیش 17 آذره 
فک کردم شاید به اون مربوطه که نیست

----------


## M.M.B

اره ! ازمون پیشرفت تحصیلی چند سالی هست که برگذار میشه!

مال ما فرداست.

اونقدرا مهم نیست این طور که به ما گفتن.

مباحثش فقط میدونم
فیزیک تا پایان فصل دو
شیمی تا ص 44
دیف تا ابتدای پیوستگی
تحلیلی تا اخر فصل3
بقیشو نمیدونم

----------


## POlyhYmNia

17 اذر ماهم داریم دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  

پس الکی جو دادن؟؟ به ما گفتن اگه رتبه بیارین از طرف اموزش پرورش براتون کلاس میذارن و .... 

بعد هم همه مدارس چه خاص چه معمولی شرکت دارن اجباری هم هست 
هرکس نیاد یا امتحان نده به منزله صفره

----------


## SHARIF

مال ما استان خراسان رضوی فرداست. سوالاش زیاد سخت نیست اما چون همه توش شرکت میکنند از نظر جامعه اماری خیلی خوبه
نمره هم دست معلمه! اگه بخواد می تونه تاثیر بده تو نمره مستمر و امتحان پایانی  هم که خب بحثش جداست.
اینم ازمون سال گذشته رشته ریاضی: http://www2.nazari.razaviedu.ir/File...%D9%849394.pdf

----------


## POlyhYmNia

تجربی شو داری؟؟ 

مگه تستی نیس؟؟  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## SHARIF

> تجربی شو داری؟؟ 
> 
> مگه تستی نیس؟؟


آره تستیه!چطور مگه؟

ازمون رشته تجربی:  http://www2.nazari.razaviedu.ir/File...%D9%849394.pdf

کلید سولات:
http://www2.nazari.razaviedu.ir/File...%DB%8C12_9.jpg

----------


## POlyhYmNia

به نظرت استان با استان فرق داره؟؟

----------


## SHARIF

> به نظرت استان با استان فرق داره؟؟


نمی دونم واقعا! از چه نظر؟

مدرسه ها ازین چیزا زیاد میگن که تو نمره تاثیر داره و ... به ما هم زیاد میگفتن ولی تا حالا ندیدم اجرایی کنن!

دلیلشم به این خاطره این ازمون علاوه بر اینکه رتبه هر شخص رو در کلاس  شهر و استان تعیین میکنه رتبه مدرسه رو هم در سطح شهر و استان مشخص میکنه... اینجاست که مسولان محترم مدرسه با وعده های دروغین دست به کار میشن!

----------


## Sara prs

فكر كنم استان ب استان فرق داره.من بودجه بندي استان خراسانو دارم.مشهدم.
واس ماهم اداره گفته تاثير داره تو مستمر ترم اول.ولي ما ك مستمر نميخوايم.در كل سطح بچه ها رورو تو استان ميسنجه ن كشور.

----------


## Mr.Dr

چرتترین امتحان جهان!

----------


## AmirAria

آقا من یه چیزایی رو رفتم پرسیدم 
استان به استان فرق داره این آزمون 
برگزار کننده اش سازمان سنجش و آموزش پروروش کل استان هست.
توش مدارس هم رتبه بندی میشن و به خود مدرسه ها ارسال میشه این رتبه بندی ما تو شهرمون دوتا اول استان داشتیم پارسال 
تقلب توش زیاد میشد جای ما ، اونجا رو نمیدونم .
هر دبیر تو مدرسه ما جدایه تصمیم میگرفت 
ریاضی رو بس که سخت میاورد میگفت از میانگین بالاتر رو نمیره میده و پایین رو تاثیر نمیدم ، میانگین هم هشت درصد بود در کل استان (دونوع آزمون بود ، عادی و تیزهوشان که برا ما تیزهوشان رو میگرفتن ) 
در کل تاثیر دست دبیره ، ممکنه مدرسه هم اگه خیلی دانش آموزا خراب کنن و رتبه کم بشه و آبروریزی بخواد یه تاثیری بده .
میگم جای ما تقلب توش زیاد بود و البته سوالاتشم یا بینهایت سخت بود یا بی نهایت آسون 
تاریخ و رایانه رو هم جزء بودجه بندی آوردن و جز این دوتا بقیه اش کپی بودجه بندی کانون توی اون هفته است  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali7893

> چرتترین امتحان جهان!


جایزه مدرسه خوبه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## SHARIF

> جایزه مدرسه خوبه


به شما جایزه هم میدن؟! :Yahoo (13): 
متاسفانه مدرسه ما که هیچ سیاست تشویقی رو دنبال نمی کنه! خفقان شدیدی حاکمه... فقط تهدید :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> جایزه مدرسه خوبه


آره داداش  :Yahoo (4): 
پارسال 50 تومان گیرم اومد  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ali7893

> آره داداش 
> پارسال 50 تومان گیرم اومد


اره منم تازه به رفیقم تبلت هم دادن :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> اره منم تازه به رفیقم تبلت هم دادن


 :Y (718): 

 :Y (558):

----------


## saeedkh76

آخ جون آزمون پیشرفت تحصیلی...دوستان سوالاش رو سایتم هست
سوال آزمون پیشرفت تحصیلی رو سرچ کنید میاره براتون همه اولین نتیجه :Yahoo (9):

----------


## کتی ملیح

> سلام بچه ها  
> 
> مدرسه ما قراره یه ازمون برگذار کنه و گفته که این ازمون از طرف اداره هستش و اونقدری مهمه که براش یک روز مدرسه رو تعطیل کردیم و تاثیر مستقیم و 50 درصدی برای امتحانات داره..
> 
> کسی اینجا این ازمون رو داده؟؟ 
> بودجه بندی شو میدونه؟؟ 
> 
> اصلا این حرف درسته؟؟



سلام/چندسالیه مد کردنش.. الانو نمیدونم اما4-5 سال پیش خییییییلی آسون بود:/ فکرکنم دو تا درسو خراب کردم بقیه رو صد زدم :Yahoo (21):  یعنی هممون تو مدرسه وضعمون همین بود،جلسه مون هم خنده بود :Yahoo (21):  
یادش بخیر اون روز،الان میفهمم وقتی میگن نوجوونی یعنی چی :Yahoo (94): ..چقدر روز خوش داشتمو با غصه از یادم رفت.. :Yahoo (9):

----------


## mehrsa.m

خداییش من نفهمیدم هدف این امتحان چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

پارسال نخونده بودم با میانگین ۲۰ درصد رتبم ۸۰ شد

----------

